
Amazon asks the FCC for permission to run secret wireless tests - ergot
https://www.engadget.com/2017/01/14/amazon-secret-wireless-tests-fcc/
======
zw123456
Those are definitely cellular frequencies (LTE but also PCS, AWS and others)
[http://niviuk.free.fr/lte_band.php](http://niviuk.free.fr/lte_band.php). I
noticed the EIRP they are talking about is 300mw in the Kennewick test which
is extremely low but then they mention a 120km radius, that would only be
possible using array antennas and the throughput would be extremely low
(normal cell towers EIRP is 40 - 60W per sector). That indicates they are
probably testing an IOT application.

Also, then say this:

"A limited number of channels would be used within the bands specified above,
and applicant will change channels when necessary to avoid interference.
Amazon will not operate on channels deployed by licensees in the public
safety, aeronautical, or public coast radio services. In addition, the company
will monitor the operations of other licensees and users before commencing
transmissions to avoid interference"

Which indicates that are thinking of a whitespace system which means they have
no intention of trying to ride on incumbent wireless provider networks.

Alexa build me my own IoT wireless network :)

------
WestCoastJustin
Dupe. See:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13404440](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13404440)

